
Is this new competitor of Quora? - w3clan
https://provlem.com/
======
yogeshkhetani
It can be a possible Quora alternative. Provlem.com is a crowd sourcing
consultancy platform for public and private - free or paid consultancy network
or QnA community.

------
w3clan
I know - Quora.com is built with Python and MySQL. But as provlem.com writes
at footer - "Powered by C++,Go,GraphDB" \- It's going to stay for long.

What's your opinion?

~~~
Tomte
Implementation language doesn't matter, at all.

